# [SOLVED] Dynex 32&quot; LCD HDTV - NO Sound with a Media Player



## Rockafeller (Feb 27, 2007)

I have a handy little HD Multimedia player that I use all the time. I bought it from monoprice.com. Here's all of the information on it:

For only $77.99 each when QTY 50+ purchased - Mini HD Multimedia Player | Multimedia Player

I've used it and hooked it up to all kinds of televisions, old ones, and new ones. Problem is, I just got myself a brand new "Dynex 32 inch 720p HDTV for christmas, and when I hook the media player up to it, I get video but no audio. 

I tried hooking up my Playstation 3 via the same HDMI cord, and it works. Sound and all, great quality.

I tried a different HDMI cord, still no sound.

I tried fiddling with the sound settings on both the TV and the Player, and I still have no sound! I don't understand.

Worst part of it is, I don't have the box it came with, because we burned all of our christmas boxes. So there's no chance of taking this back to the store to get money back... 

Any help is appreciated!!! :huh:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Dynex 32" LCD HDTV - NO Sound with a Media Player*

How are you connecting it to "all of the other TV's"?

If it's not by HDMI, then you may need to simply verify the media player audio setup (ie: select the audio output type/port).


----------

